# Saturday Snapper Run



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

Made a snapper run Saturday. Seas were pretty bouncy. Water color is still green way offshore. Added two fat vermilions in the mix. 









ater color is still


----------



## tRidiot (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks good, bet it was a fun time!


----------



## Top Shelf Fishing. (May 20, 2021)

tRidiot said:


> Looks good, bet it was a fun time!


Yes sir!


----------

